# Direct TV Breaking news Alert- the big one



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Direct TV Breaking news Alert- the big one

I have now heard this from 5 sources.

Everyone is saying they cant talk becuase they are a publicly held company and there are laws are what they can and can not say (insider trading laws).
They all say details in monday though.

Is it

7 More HD channels?

Fox in HD?

Home Media Options?

UPN WWOR for everyone that cant get a UPN?

Free Direct Tivos for new customers?

$699 HD Tivos for new customers?

Who knows, but tune into your favorite DBS place for details..

Monday Afternoon.

Here are more details on the rumor/leak . . .

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=5849


----------



## baloo75 (Jun 12, 2003)

If your getting "insider trading" clamups from your sources it seems like it might be something bigger than your guesses. The guesses aren't big enough to drive the stock price. If your sources are senior members of the company than it could be an acquisition, for instance TIVO. If it is people from low levels in the company they probably think they can't talk about but more likely their company has told them to not talk, in this case it probably is one of your guesses.


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

My prediction: either something related to the Pegasus issue, or the acquisition of TiVo. Both stocks have been rising as of late, which might indicate some sort of buyout for either company.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Voom + D* = HD Leader.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

DirecTivo HD DVR for a lot cheaper than the 921? Perhaps a new tv and HD DVR combo package from DirecTv as well that is very competetive with Dish? Dish is known to charge more for their hardware anyways.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm thinking it will be something like this:

With the launch of Directv 7S.....

Addition of all LA and NY HD feeds of Fox, NBC, ABC.
Addition of East and West HD Feeds of all Movie Networks.
Addition of INHD 1 and 2, Bravo HD, A&E HD, and Fox Sports HD (Atlantic, Central and Pacific), and any other HD channels that might be lurking out there.
Addition of all Premium channels available from all Premium Service Providers.
Launch of Fox Movies HD
Launch of Fox News Channel ED

That ought to make E*'s head spin....


----------



## Skip Towne (Dec 20, 2003)

When and where is the announcement to take place?


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

It is about time Directv start adding some new services. One thing people have asked for forever is a East and West WB and UPN feed. I don't understand especially now with them carrying local stations, they could add WPIX and WWOR from New York and KTLA and KCOP from Los Angeles. Why they refuse is beyond me.

Also, Directv needs to add more premiums like HBO Zone, HBO Comedy, ActionMax, ThrillerMax, 5StarMax, OuterMax, and W*Max, Showtime Beyond, Next, Family, and Women, TMC Xtra and more.

PLUS HD of course!



scottchez said:


> Direct TV Breaking news Alert- the big one
> 
> I have now heard this from 5 sources.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2004)

KCOP !!!!


I would love KCOP!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

If they added WB and UPN as DNS's then I could drop my Superstation Dish subscription.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Apparently, they are holding off on any announcements until the market closes today. I doubt that they will add the Superstations (although I wouldn't mind getting them back).

Maybe we'll get an update on DirecTV 7S launch.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

rstokas said:


> KCOP !!!!
> 
> I would love KCOP!


Yeah, you would love the sports, but KCOP is not a Superstation and cannot be one. That's it.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Skyboss said:


> I'm thinking it will be something like this:
> 
> With the launch of Directv 7S.....
> 
> ...


Yeah, if it were possible, but the addition of DirecTV 7S will only free up limited bandwidth at 101 and certainly not enough to make all those HD channels look any better than the current SD channels. :nono2:


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

JohnH said:


> Yeah, if it were possible, but the addition of DirecTV 7S will only free up limited bandwidth at 101 and certainly not enough to make all those HD channels look any better than the current SD channels. :nono2:


The package that Dish offers of KTLA, WPIX, KWGN, WWOR, and WSBK are not really superstations anymore since they are network affiliates of WB and UPN. KTLA, WPIX, and KWGN are all owned by Tribune Broadcasting, while WWOR is owned by Fox (so is KCOP in LA), and WSBK is owned by CBS/Viacom.

The Original Superstations were all independent stations located on C-Band dish and were WSBK, WPIX, WWOR, KTLA, and KTVT Dallas (before it became a CBS station in the 90s). Dish picked up all these when it started except for KTVT and later added KWGN which is part of the Denver 5 package on C-Band.

Directv could if they wanted to offer an East/West of WB being WPIX and KTLA and East/West of UPN being WWOR and KCOP. The fact that Dish Network offers a "superstation" package is irrelavant. I would think Tribune and Fox would be willing to allow them to use these stations so that WB and UPN would possible in more homes across the country! Isn't that why the networks are in business???? It would certainly give WB and UPN more exposure.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

JohnH said:


> Yeah, you would love the sports, but KCOP is not a Superstation and cannot be one. That's it.


The package that Dish offers of KTLA, WPIX, KWGN, WWOR, and WSBK are not really superstations anymore since they are network affiliates of WB and UPN. KTLA, WPIX, and KWGN are all owned by Tribune Broadcasting, while WWOR is owned by Fox (so is KCOP in LA), and WSBK is owned by CBS/Viacom.

The Original Superstations were all independent stations located on C-Band dish and were WSBK, WPIX, WWOR, KTLA, and KTVT Dallas (before it became a CBS station in the 90s). Dish picked up all these when it started except for KTVT and later added KWGN which is part of the Denver 5 package on C-Band.

Directv could if they wanted to offer an East/West of WB being WPIX and KTLA and East/West of UPN being WWOR and KCOP. The fact that Dish Network offers a "superstation" package is irrelavant. I would think Tribune and Fox would be willing to allow them to use these stations so that WB and UPN would possible in more homes across the country! Isn't that why the networks are in business???? It would certainly give WB and UPN more exposure.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Well Scott, what's the deal?


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I tried to get to the http://www.prnewswire.com/

but it says there server is down.

This is where they release to.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Link said:


> The package that Dish offers of KTLA, WPIX, KWGN, WWOR, and WSBK are not really superstations anymore since they are network affiliates of WB and UPN. KTLA, WPIX, and KWGN are all owned by Tribune Broadcasting, while WWOR is owned by Fox (so is KCOP in LA), and WSBK is owned by CBS/Viacom.
> 
> The Original Superstations were all independent stations located on C-Band dish and were WSBK, WPIX, WWOR, KTLA, and KTVT Dallas (before it became a CBS station in the 90s). Dish picked up all these when it started except for KTVT and later added KWGN which is part of the Denver 5 package on C-Band.
> 
> Directv could if they wanted to offer an East/West of WB being WPIX and KTLA and East/West of UPN being WWOR and KCOP. The fact that Dish Network offers a "superstation" package is irrelavant. I would think Tribune and Fox would be willing to allow them to use these stations so that WB and UPN would possible in more homes across the country! Isn't that why the networks are in business???? It would certainly give WB and UPN more exposure.


WB and UPN do not qualify as networks under the SHVA/SHVIA.

The Superstations are defined by law and there can be no new ones.

KCOP cannot be offered out of market. There is no copyright clearance for said service.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

So no announcement yet? Satteliteguys seems to be getting overloaded, it keeps going down.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

I am at that site now Scott, but nothing Directv related on it at all.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Nope but LTRIM Technologies opened a new east coast sales office. Now I can rest easy tonight. 

Scottchez, whats up?


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

can't get on to satelliteguys, it keeps crashing. (there was over 600 people online before the first crash) now Scott is so busy fixing that, he won't be able to post any news for some time, does anyone know any other sources to this news? when will we know the big news? I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

I get a screen that says "We are down for server tests and maintenance" when I try to go to sat guys. On prnewswire, I see the new Chrysler minivans are out.

130 people in this thread wondering what's going on. I saw somewhere not to expect anything until 3:00 Eastern, but it's almost 5:00 there now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2004)

mini1 said:


> can't get on to satelliteguys, it keeps crashing. (there was over 600 people online before the first crash) now Scott is so busy fixing that, he won't be able to post any news for some time, does anyone know any other sources to this news? when will we know the big news? I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thuuuuuudddd another ploy to increase traffic at satelliteguys


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

These guys are waiting as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2004)

Man what a time for my ISP to do work to the server. (Great timing!)

So far I have heard nothing yet, but as soon as I do I will post it wherever I can get to.

Stay Tuned!

Scott
SatelliteGuys.US


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"It ain't nuthin' but a ho-ax, Bubba! My wife came in here two times last week an' she won both times!"_


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have anxiously been awaiting this news as well as I would think that it would affect business. It could cause a double whammy for Dish by causing them churn while more new customers would choose Direct over Dish if it is big enough news.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

JohnH said:


> The Superstations are defined by law and there can be no new ones.


That's interesting, does that mean the law says specifically that KTLA, WPIX, KWGN, WWOR, and WSBK are superstations?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Mike Richardson said:


> That's interesting, does that mean the law says specifically that KTLA, WPIX, KWGN, WWOR, and WSBK are superstations?


Yes, and it also lists WGN.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I think the big news is obviously this:



> Super Bowl Hero Tom Brady Returns to Disney World For a 'Magical Gathering' of Family and Friends


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

They just want to publicly thank me for switching over from Dish.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

I found the story! just out at 5:05 pm eastern! here it is below! (yes I know we already knew most of this, but it is the only bit of info released today from the meeting)
"DirecTV Faces Potential Satellite Delay

By Mike Farrell -- Multichannel News, 2/2/2004 5:05:00 PM

Technical problems experienced with a similar satellite may force DirecTV Inc. to delay the launch of its "DirecTV 7S" bird -- a move that could give rival direct-broadcast satellite service provider EchoStar Communications Corp. a competitive leg up in launching local-to-local service in several key markets.

In a research report, Lehman Bros. Inc. cable and satellite analyst Vijay Jayant said problems have developed recently with the solar array of a satellite launched Jan. 10 (Telstar14/Estrella do Sul-1) and manufactured by Loral Space and Communications Ltd., the maker of DirecTV 7S.

According to Jayant's report, a faulty solar array reduces the satellite's power and its useful life.

DirecTV spokesman Robert Mercer said the DBS giant expects to meet its launch deadline.

"At this point, we are still scheduled for launch in the mid- to late first quarter," Mercer said. "The launch schedule and the date for [DirecTV 7S] will be confirmed once the cause of the anomaly is understood."

Mercer added that it is standard practice to take extra care in making sure that problems that develop on one type of satellite don't affect similar satellites. "We'll see what happens from what they learn from the anomaly," he said.

But Jayant said that because it takes between four and six weeks to ship a satellite to the launch site and to prepare it for launch, unless Loral clears up the anomaly in the next two weeks, DirecTV would not be able to launch the bird by its first-quarter deadline.

The 7S satellite -- scheduled to occupy the 119 degrees west longitude orbital spot -- is crucial for DirecTV in that it would expand its local-to-local service by 60 markets (40 new and 20 existing) covering an additional 14.1 million households, Jayant wrote.

It would also allow DirecTV to move the satellite currently in the 119-degree orbital slot to 72.5 degrees west longitude (pending Federal Communications Commission approval), opening up another 18 markets for local-to-local service.

The threat to subscriber growth lies in the fact that EchoStar has recently begun local-to-local service in eight of those proposed DirecTV markets, representing about 2 million homes.

"The longer the delay by DirecTV 7S, the more entrenched EchoStar could become in these markets," Jayant wrote.

He added that while the delay could impact short-term subscriber growth, it should have no effect on DirecTV's long-term plans.

Shares of DirecTV parent Hughes Electronics Corp. appeared to be unaffected -- the stock was up 16 cents each to $16.90 per share in 4 p.m. trading Monday."


----------



## mjrusso45 (Jan 31, 2004)

Didn't we all know that before? This isnt really big news...


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

Charlie's head is spinning with joy I suppose. No, that can't be it. 

Move along folks, nothing to see here...


----------



## AndyMon (Jun 12, 2003)

Yeah, and how would that be upsetting to Charlie? I don't think that was it (sigh). 
"We now return you to your regularly scheduled hours of waiting with bated breath for info that is sure to be anti-climactic." :nono2:


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

He's also probably thinking...

"Man am I glad I didn't buy that thing!"


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

Scott Greczkowski 2 said:


> So far I have heard nothing yet, but as soon as I do I will post it wherever I can get to.


Scott, I guess I'm turning into a really big cynic but this appears to be the 3rd time recently you've cried "wolf," twice with Dish and now once with Direct. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2004)

> thuuuuuudddd another ploy to increase traffic at satelliteguys


More hype.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Guess you guys didn't read it yet. 

I didn't find it head spinning news, but a lot of the guys over at AVS think its huge news.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

What is this news. Please post it here. Don't give me a link to Satellitegirls or whatever it is.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I bet Charlie's head is red over that news, lol.


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Guess you guys didn't read it yet.
> 
> I didn't find it head spinning news, but a lot of the guys over at AVS think its huge news.


Scott, I have to offer you an apology. I agree that this isn't exactly headspinning (at least to me) but I love the jab it would take at Charlie for charging his "DVR" fee. I wonder if Dish will now completely pull the fee they charge.

Now if Direct would offer free warranty coverage, that would REALLY be fun!


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

What's the name of the thread on avsforum? I didn't see it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2004)

Ok a lot of folks have been wondering about the big news. I finally just heard from my contact who couldnt really talk, however he did tell me something that we have speculated on for a long time here at SatelliteGuys.

It appears that DirecTV is planning on rolling out "A DVR in Every Home" where all DirecTV customers will be upgraded to a DirecTV DVR. I was told that this DVR will not use TIVO, however it will use software from News Corp. I was told this DVR will have NO MONTHLY DVR FEES. I was also told that the users will have the option to upgrade to better TIVO based software for a monthly charge.

The new units will have additional hardware such as 8psk which would let DirecTV offer more channels with their existing bandwidth.

No word on if this upgrade will cost the customers anything.

I am not sure if this is the news that will make Charlie Head Spin, but there you have it.

More as I have it.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

beejaycee said:


> I wonder if Dish will now completely pull the fee they charge.


This fee is a subsidy fee as well as a fee that is possible because competitors are also charging a similar fee. When you get a free 510 Charlie likes to try to recoup some of that cost. It's really not much more than a payment plan for the 510. However it does make no sense to people who paid $299 for a 510 and so on, but if the fee was selectively charged then people would say, "hey, why do I get a fee and he doesn't", and so on.

The fees are not so bad to anyone when viewed in perspective. For example if we say that the PVR costs $200 for E* to actually make, then E* profit for the PVR would be:

ECHOSTAR HYPOTHETICAL PROFITS
Pay for PVR outright, no commitment: $299 - $200 = $99 hypothetical profits on the PVR.
Pay $99 for PVR and get 1 year commit: $99 - $200 + $60 = $-41 hypothetical loss
on the PVR.
Free PVR and 2 year commit: $0 - $200 + $120 = $-80 hypothetical loss on the PVR.

So where does Echostar make it's money? The commitments to keep a minimum level of programming. Now look at the cost to you for the PVR, prices include up front fee:

Pay Outright: $299. Additional costs if you use it, including price of PVR: $359 for one year, $419 for two year, $479 3 year, $539 4 year
Pay $99, 1 year commit: $159 for one year, $219 for two year, $279 3 year, $339 4 year
Pay $0, 2 year commit: $120 for two year, $180 for 3 year, $240 for 4 year

Clearly the commitment choices are better. You could have a 510 for 4 years and over those 4 years it would only have cost you $240. And after just $120 (2 years) you could quit E* and sell the 510 for maybe $200 and make a profit of $80!

The fee is not so bad. Perhaps they should have a $199 option with no commitment but other than that the fee is not so bad.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Mikey Man said:


> The new units will have additional hardware such as 8psk which would let DirecTV offer more channels with their existing bandwidth.


I see, I think the trojan horse in this case is 8PSK. If they can get a cheapo Newscorp DVR in every home in the next 2 years they can dump QPSK and gain about 33% bandwidth or so. Maybe even accept a lesser gain such as 25% and improve PQ. Unfortuniately the TIVOs and Replays do not have 8PSK so I see a problem in the future.


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

Mike Richardson said:


> This fee is a subsidy fee as well as a fee that is possible because competitors are also charging a similar fee.
> <snip>
> The fee is not so bad. Perhaps they should have a $199 option with no commitment but other than that the fee is not so bad.


I agree. I think there are many people who would prefer the option of paying up front and having it over and done with. However, I am hopeful that Dish will pull their fee to not give up the competitive edge. Dish shot into the lead with PVRs because of their original pricing. I paid $199 for my 501 w/no monthly fee and felt it was a bargain, bugs and all.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

JohnH said:


> Yes, and it also lists WGN.


Its odd how in Chicago on cable, they get WGN-TV that is the local WB not the cable/satellite WGN station. The only way people in the Chicago area can get WGN satellite is by getting a dish.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Originally, WGN-TV and WGN-Satellite were the same thing, including WB programming. Part of this was that they could show Chicago Cubs baseball. When Syndication Exclusivity went into effect, the WGN satellite feed was changed so that substitute programming was aired instead of programming that was subject to black out. WGN was also a major distributor of WB programming in order to get the "network" off the ground, but has since discontinued that and substituted other programming.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If they want the 8PSK in the new receivers for additional bandwidth then wouldn't they have to replace all the receivers in a consumer's home with this new receiver? Would this mean that those customers that currently have four receivers would get four new DVR's with 8PSK as a replacement or just one of them replaced, or does it mean that they will have one replaced with the DVR receiver and the others with a basic 8PSK receiver without DVR functionality, or perhaps a DVR receiver with multiple tuners?

It seems to me like they want to make up for some of the hardware costs by giving the consumers the DVR receiver to try to get an extra fee per month. This is their way of making up for their costs even though it may look like a swapout to keep the customers happy.

When I first heard that it would be a free DVR service I thought that they had to be trying to get an extra fee from that receiver somehow, perhaps for more DVR functionality they would charge a fee, that there was something behind this.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

TerryC said:


> What's the name of the thread on avsforum? I didn't see it.


Terry, don't you get it? There is no "BIG NEWS". Whatever it was, a false rumor planted by an idiot troll, or someone's idea of a joke, seems a lot of people wet their panties in eager anticipation.

Including me. :grin:

If D* had asked Voom to the dance, I was going to don my traveling kicks and cha-cha on over to the dark side.


----------

